# Coyote/Saluki Sasha the Huntress.



## Biotech888! (Jul 9, 2017)

Here is my pride and joy: Sasha, my Saluki/Coyote hybrid. The pix with her Rocko Racoon is when she was 3 months old. The other pix are her hunting at age 5 years old. She's super loving and an AMAZING hunter!!


If anyone here wants to find out more about your dog, here is the link to HELP YOU AND YOUR DOG.

https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/index.php


YOUR WELCOME.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow! She looks virtually identical to the GSD/husky mix one of my friends just adopted. Cute hunting pictures.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Pretty dog. She does look a lot like the Alaskan huskies that are prevalent in my area.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm just going to go out on a limb and say what we're all thinking - I'd bet serious money that there is no saluki in that dog.


----------



## Biotech888! (Jul 9, 2017)

Genetics show that she is 50% Saluki. You're willing to give me your $$$ I'll be happy to show you the results.


----------



## Biotech888! (Jul 9, 2017)

gingerkid said:


> I'm just going to go out on a limb and say what we're all thinking - I'd bet serious money that there is no saluki in that dog.


 I'd never heard of a Saluki until her results were mailed to me from UC Davis...so uh, yeah, you're basically saying "those idiots at UC Davis don't know what they're talking about"...https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/uc-davis-veterinary-science-ranked-no-1-world-again/


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Biotech888! said:


> Genetics show that she is 50% Saluki. You're willing to give me your $$$ I'll be happy to show you the results.


I have nothing to say about the genetics of your dog, but why should someone here have to pay you for a test result when you already have the results. Sorry, but burden of proof is on you my friend.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Biotech888! said:


> I'd never heard of a Saluki until her results were mailed to me from UC Davis...so uh, yeah, you're basically saying "those idiots at UC Davis don't know what they're talking about"...https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/uc-davis-veterinary-science-ranked-no-1-world-again/


Well, considering UC Davis - as per their website - doesn't have any breed identification tests, and they don't even have any breed-specific tests for Salukis, I call shenanigans.

But good try.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

gingerkid said:


> I'm just going to go out on a limb and say what we're all thinking - I'd bet serious money that there is no saluki in that dog.


Or coyote, for that matter.


----------



## Biotech888! (Jul 9, 2017)

..sorry Keechak, that comment was for gingerkid in Alberta. But here's some cool source data. Genetic tests are usually for id of the dog, but also provides a plethora of health data as well. 

This is the UC Davis info, but also take a look at Neogen in Lincoln, NE. I'm going to re-check my Sasha there. I work as Molecular Microbiological Researcher, I know the new genetic testing has been vastly improved since 1/16/2012 when we last tested Sasha. When we do clinical trials there is always THREE runs on each test. 

New Genetics Service at UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine
To help companion animal owners find out more about inherited diseases, especially in their purebred dogs, cats and horses, the UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine offers the new Genetics Service.

Consultations, available by appointment through the Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital, will assist clients with diagnosis, which may involve pedigree analysis or DNA- testing, and genetic counseling. (The School's Veterinary Genetics Laboratory may assist with parentage testing or pedigree analysis.)

The new service is believed to be one of only two such programs in the U.S., according to Dr. Danika Metallinos, who will consult with clients, including breeders, and veterinarians. Metallinos recently completed the school's first residency in veterinary clinical genetics, reviewing cases in both large and small animal clinics. Her background includes a PhD in molecular genetics from Princeton University and a Doctor of Veterinary Medicine degree from UC Davis.

Veterinary clinical genetics requires a thorough understanding of basic genetics and up-to-date knowledge in a field where new DNA tests are being developed at a rapid rate.

Metallinos marries her clinical tasks with a commitment to research. "New knowledge gained in the study of genetically based diseases will vitally affect our ability to make diagnoses and manage cases for all companion animals," she says. Metallinos is presently carrying out studies on the inheritance of bladder stone formation in Dalmatians and a swallowing disorder in Golden Retrievers (megaesophagus). She is also investigating genetic diversity within dog breeds and genetic relatedness among different dog breeds. Metallinos explains, "Learning more about the particular problems of purebreds through research in veterinary genetics is very important, particularly to canine health as dogs have more inherited diseases than any other domestic species."

To make an appointment for a small animal patient, call (530) 752-1393; the large animal clinical appointment line is (530) 752-0290.

UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine is California's prime resource for information on animal-related health topics, including specialized veterinary medical care in the 27 services of the Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital; ongoing studies in companion animal health, nutrition and genomics at the Center for Companion Animal Health; and genetics-based testing services and research at the Veterinary Genetics Laboratory. 

Danika L. Metallinos
DVM
(530) 754-8728


----------



## Biotech888! (Jul 9, 2017)

Uh.....yeah. Sure. Read much?

New Genetics Service at UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine
To help companion animal owners find out more about inherited diseases, especially in their purebred dogs, cats and horses, the UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine offers the new Genetics Service.

Consultations, available by appointment through the Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital, will assist clients with diagnosis, which may involve pedigree analysis or DNA- testing, and genetic counseling. (The School's Veterinary Genetics Laboratory may assist with parentage testing or pedigree analysis.)

The new service is believed to be one of only two such programs in the U.S., according to Dr. Danika Metallinos, who will consult with clients, including breeders, and veterinarians. Metallinos recently completed the school's first residency in veterinary clinical genetics, reviewing cases in both large and small animal clinics. Her background includes a PhD in molecular genetics from Princeton University and a Doctor of Veterinary Medicine degree from UC Davis.

Veterinary clinical genetics requires a thorough understanding of basic genetics and up-to-date knowledge in a field where new DNA tests are being developed at a rapid rate.

Metallinos marries her clinical tasks with a commitment to research. "New knowledge gained in the study of genetically based diseases will vitally affect our ability to make diagnoses and manage cases for all companion animals," she says. Metallinos is presently carrying out studies on the inheritance of bladder stone formation in Dalmatians and a swallowing disorder in Golden Retrievers (megaesophagus). She is also investigating genetic diversity within dog breeds and genetic relatedness among different dog breeds. Metallinos explains, "Learning more about the particular problems of purebreds through research in veterinary genetics is very important, particularly to canine health as dogs have more inherited diseases than any other domestic species."

To make an appointment for a small animal patient, call (530) 752-1393; the large animal clinical appointment line is (530) 752-0290.

UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine is California's prime resource for information on animal-related health topics, including specialized veterinary medical care in the 27 services of the Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital; ongoing studies in companion animal health, nutrition and genomics at the Center for Companion Animal Health; and genetics-based testing services and research at the Veterinary Genetics Laboratory.

HomeArchives-
Archived News

New Genetics Service at UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine
To help companion animal owners find out more about inherited diseases, especially in their purebred dogs, cats and horses, the UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine offers the new Genetics Service.

Consultations, available by appointment through the Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital, will assist clients with diagnosis, which may involve pedigree analysis or DNA- testing, and genetic counseling. (The School's Veterinary Genetics Laboratory may assist with parentage testing or pedigree analysis.)

The new service is believed to be one of only two such programs in the U.S., according to Dr. Danika Metallinos, who will consult with clients, including breeders, and veterinarians. Metallinos recently completed the school's first residency in veterinary clinical genetics, reviewing cases in both large and small animal clinics. Her background includes a PhD in molecular genetics from Princeton University and a Doctor of Veterinary Medicine degree from UC Davis.

Veterinary clinical genetics requires a thorough understanding of basic genetics and up-to-date knowledge in a field where new DNA tests are being developed at a rapid rate.

Metallinos marries her clinical tasks with a commitment to research. "New knowledge gained in the study of genetically based diseases will vitally affect our ability to make diagnoses and manage cases for all companion animals," she says. Metallinos is presently carrying out studies on the inheritance of bladder stone formation in Dalmatians and a swallowing disorder in Golden Retrievers (megaesophagus). She is also investigating genetic diversity within dog breeds and genetic relatedness among different dog breeds. Metallinos explains, "Learning more about the particular problems of purebreds through research in veterinary genetics is very important, particularly to canine health as dogs have more inherited diseases than any other domestic species."

To make an appointment for a small animal patient, call (530) 752-1393; the large animal clinical appointment line is (530) 752-0290.

UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine is California's prime resource for information on animal-related health topics, including specialized veterinary medical care in the 27 services of the Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital; ongoing studies in companion animal health, nutrition and genomics at the Center for Companion Animal Health; and genetics-based testing services and research at the Veterinary Genetics Laboratory.


----------



## Biotech888! (Jul 9, 2017)

gingerkid said:


> Well, considering UC Davis - as per their website - doesn't have any breed identification tests, and they don't even have any breed-specific tests for Salukis, I call shenanigans.
> 
> But good try.


Hey gingerkid...read much? Comic books don't count, neither do coloring books.

New Genetics Service at UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine
To help companion animal owners find out more about inherited diseases, especially in their purebred dogs, cats and horses, the UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine offers the new Genetics Service.

Consultations, available by appointment through the Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital, will assist clients with diagnosis, which may involve pedigree analysis or DNA- testing, and genetic counseling. (The School's Veterinary Genetics Laboratory may assist with parentage testing or pedigree analysis.)

The new service is believed to be one of only two such programs in the U.S., according to Dr. Danika Metallinos, who will consult with clients, including breeders, and veterinarians. Metallinos recently completed the school's first residency in veterinary clinical genetics, reviewing cases in both large and small animal clinics. Her background includes a PhD in molecular genetics from Princeton University and a Doctor of Veterinary Medicine degree from UC Davis.

Veterinary clinical genetics requires a thorough understanding of basic genetics and up-to-date knowledge in a field where new DNA tests are being developed at a rapid rate.

Metallinos marries her clinical tasks with a commitment to research. "New knowledge gained in the study of genetically based diseases will vitally affect our ability to make diagnoses and manage cases for all companion animals," she says. Metallinos is presently carrying out studies on the inheritance of bladder stone formation in Dalmatians and a swallowing disorder in Golden Retrievers (megaesophagus). She is also investigating genetic diversity within dog breeds and genetic relatedness among different dog breeds. Metallinos explains, "Learning more about the particular problems of purebreds through research in veterinary genetics is very important, particularly to canine health as dogs have more inherited diseases than any other domestic species."

To make an appointment for a small animal patient, call (530) 752-1393; the large animal clinical appointment line is (530) 752-0290.

UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine is California's prime resource for information on animal-related health topics, including specialized veterinary medical care in the 27 services of the Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital; ongoing studies in companion animal health, nutrition and genomics at the Center for Companion Animal Health; and genetics-based testing services and research at the Veterinary Genetics Laboratory.


----------



## Biotech888! (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks, she's pretty and smart, just like my wife.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Can you point me to the right link for this UC Davis genetic test that showed she's a saluki-coyote cross? I'd be curious to have it done on my mutt. This is all I could find on their site. 








https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/dog.php

I don't see anything about breed identification in that press release?


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Biotech888! said:


> Hey gingerkid...read much? Comic books don't count, neither do coloring books.


Hey now. Comic books can be wonderful pieces or art with complex, engaging, and emotional storylines. Also, having, you know, words in them that you read makes then by definition "count" as reading.

Anyway, there's really no need to get so defensive. No one is saying your dog isn't pretty or isn't a good dog or anything. Just that she doesn't look anything like a Saluki. Or a coydog.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

She does look significantly different than the one confirmed coydog I personally know of. Given how unusual these hybrids are, I don't think it's out of line for people to be interested in the UCDavis genetic testing results - I certainly am, being a huge genetics nerd myself. It's a bit crass to demand we pay you, I'm not sure where that came from? Anyway. Hats off to anyone managing a coydog. They're _difficult_ animals by all reports, and the person I know who owned one also happily owned and worked a Malinois and an ACD, so it goes beyond being high energy and intense. Like most hybrids, they just don't act like domestic dogs.

To anyone who has a dog they think might be a coyote (or wolf) hybrid, but isn't 100% sure... please rethink labeling your dog as such. Especially if you live in a rabies-endemic region. Rabies vaccines are not legally considered effective on wild species or hybrids thereof, because there hasn't been specific testing done on coyotes, wolves, etc. to prove their efficacy in those species. This means that if your animal bites someone - or if someone just _reports_ that your animal bit someone, like what happened with Vader the fox - they will be seized and put down to be tested for rabies, regardless of whether they're UTD on vaccines. The authorities won't dither around sending in DNA samples or consulting experts to figure out if your claimed hybrid is what you say it is, they're going to assume the owner's description is accurate and act accordingly.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

DaySleepers said:


> She does look significantly different than the one confirmed coydog I personally know of.


Also, "super loving" doesn't describe the character of the one confirmed coy-dog that I knew of, either. Try aloof, stand-offish, and very reserved. Hmm.. that also describes Saluki temperament to a degree. 

And as DaySleepers said, be careful about labeling your dog as a hybrid without real proof. Some areas ban wild canid x domestic canid hybrids, and just calling your dog a coyote hybrid is enough for them to be seized and destroyed. Others have very strict requirements for the keeping of hybrids, including permits and insurance.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Damn! My darkest secret has been revealed! I'm actually a goat in a trench coat and am completely illiterate!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> Damn! My darkest secret has been revealed! I'm actually a goat in a trench coat and am completely illiterate!


I find that way more convincing than believing that picture is of any kind of coy OR saluki mix, much less mix of both. So, there's that.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Goats ARE pretty crafty.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Effisia said:


> Goats ARE pretty crafty.


I've spent a few hours every saturday at a friend's farm with Kiran (and sometimes Kylie or Molly). The goats and donkeys are impressively good at getting into things. Given enough time they could probably figure out a computer! They certainly figured out my dog training bag and portable fans!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I've spent a few hours every saturday at a friend's farm with Kiran (and sometimes Kylie or Molly). The goats and donkeys are impressively good at getting into things. Given enough time they could probably figure out a computer! They certainly figured out my dog training bag and portable fans!


Yeah, the goats I know are really good at opening locks and climbing rebar to escape high enclosures and some fairly impressive problem solving. I really want one to see about clicker training and doing goat agility or something, haha.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Goats are like the mental opposite farm animal of the sheep. Why the trench coat though? That's the real question. 

When I DNA tested Chester, the test did not differentiate between the African sighthounds. Obviously his phenotype says RR more than Saluki but technically the test results didn't say either. I agree with the people urging caution about labeling a dog (any dog) part wolf or coyote-- the rabies vaccine issue is a huge deal but heck, it is hard to get homeowners insurance with a pit bull! I can't imagine what insurers would say to a half wild animal (in most states at least)


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

If there's any coyote in that dog, it's very well hidden.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Biotech888! said:


> Hey gingerkid...read much? Comic books don't count, neither do coloring books.
> 
> New Genetics Service at UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine
> To help companion animal owners find out more about inherited diseases, especially in their purebred dogs, cats and horses, the UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine offers the new Genetics Service.
> ...


I'll only give this one warning. People are free to question and comment on what you post. You do not have to agree with them, but you DO have to be respectful. Any more posts insulting the intelligence of posters like this and you'll be looking at a temp ban.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Biotech888! said:


> I'd never heard of a Saluki until her results were mailed to me from UC Davis...so uh, yeah, you're basically saying "those idiots at UC Davis don't know what they're talking about"...https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/uc-davis-veterinary-science-ranked-no-1-world-again/


You stated yourself that you've never even heard of the breed before doing whatever testing you did. So why is it so hard to believe that people more experienced with a wide variety of canine breeds, including Salukis and coy/wolf hybrids, might question those results based off the photos and personality description that you've provided? None of the information that you have provided about your lovely dog is consistent with being a Saluki/Coy dog mix. I too am curious about the test results and would be quite interested to see the report. Personally based of the photos I would have guessed GSD/Shiba Inu or husky mix depending on how large she is, but you didn't provide any information about her size.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Could just post a screengrab of the UC Davis test results - it'd be really interesting to see. And you'd get to prove everyone wrong, right? How fun!


----------



## Himannv (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't get why everyone is on the OPs case here. He just posted a picture of his dog and called her his pride and joy and some of the replies seemed rather rude (from my perspective just reading through. I could be wrong). He got a slap on the wrist for getting riled up slightly, and rightfully so, but was it necessary to comment this way and lead to this?

His dog looks wonderful and she looks very happy. Isn't that the most important thing?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Himannv said:


> I don't get why everyone is on the OPs case here. He just posted a picture of his dog and called her his pride and joy and some of the replies seemed rather rude (from my perspective just reading through. I could be wrong). He got a slap on the wrist for getting riled up slightly, and rightfully so, but was it necessary to comment this way and lead to this?
> 
> His dog looks wonderful and she looks very happy. Isn't that the most important thing?


Mis-representation of wild canids is taken pretty seriously here. It can lead to people to seek out "wolf dogs" or "coy dogs" without doing any research, which is bad for people and bad for the animals.

The saluki was a tongue-in-cheek response to people labelling dogs that are pretty clearly not wild canine-hybrids as such (replace "coyote" with "saluki"). I have not seen a single disparaging about the dog at all, unless you count "not a saluki mix" to be insulting which.... ????


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Himannv said:


> I don't get why everyone is on the OPs case here. He just posted a picture of his dog and called her his pride and joy and some of the replies seemed rather rude (from my perspective just reading through. I could be wrong). He got a slap on the wrist for getting riled up slightly, and rightfully so, but was it necessary to comment this way and lead to this?
> 
> His dog looks wonderful and she looks very happy. Isn't that the most important thing?


No one was rude to the OP in this thread, but even if they were, it is up to the moderators to determine what is and is not okay to post. It is considered backseat moderating for anyone else to do so, and is punishable by a temp ban. If you feel anyone was out of line, report them.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

gingerkid said:


> Mis-representation of wild canids is taken pretty seriously here. It can lead to people to seek out "wolf dogs" or "coy dogs" without doing any research, which is bad for people and bad for the animals.


I think it is also important that visible breed traits or lack thereof are not tied via internet/image search to a dog that isn't that type. Basically, anytime someone in the general public associates an image of an animal with a specific breed or species, it can get "stuck" as the image in their head and have real world consequences.

A few years ago, an animal control facility in my state took in a stray Shiba Inu. And immediately put it to sleep without a stray hold because "it was a fox." Yep, a AC facility, not just some random person on the street 

If the dog IS a coydog, then special care needs to be taken. If the dog is NOT a coydog, then it is reckless to ID the dog as such.


----------



## Himannv (Jan 30, 2017)

gingerkid said:


> Mis-representation of wild canids is taken pretty seriously here. It can lead to people to seek out "wolf dogs" or "coy dogs" without doing any research, which is bad for people and bad for the animals.


Fair enough.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Shell said:


> Goats are like the mental opposite farm animal of the sheep. Why the trench coat though? That's the real question.


Because fashion, Shell. Because FASHION.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> Mis-representation of wild canids is taken pretty seriously here. It can lead to people to seek out "wolf dogs" or "coy dogs" without doing any research, which is bad for people and bad for the animals.


I agree. And I think misrepresentation of breeds in general should be taken seriously. Imagine someone got a big fluffy dog that was goofy and friendly, and was told it was a Caucasian Ovcharka, and they were so proud of their dog and told/showed everyone what their dog was.... And then imagine people thought, "wow, what a wonderfully social and huggable dog, I want a CO!" and they go out and get COs..... I would legitimately be afraid. 

A lot of working dog people feel the same way. In the group I'm in, no one is going to sit by and let someone call their mutt a Dutch shepherd if it clearly isn't. One, because the good lines are very closely guarded and it is still a relatively rare breed. And two, no one wants inexperienced and ignorant pet owners to go out and get an intense dog like a Dutch shepherd. 

I'm really proud to say that my shelter has done away with breed labeling in general. Studies have shown that shelter workers are over 50% wrong in identifying breed (compared to DNA analysis results). Labeling has been shown to prevent dogs, such as those labeled as bully breeds, from being adopted. Coolest result... When a few shelters in the country decided to do away with breed labels in general, not only did bully breed adoptions go up, but adoption numbers in general increased, for all breeds. This is all relevant. Labeling and mislabeling have done a lot of damage. Dogs have been killed over this.


----------



## Super_Nova (Dec 23, 2016)

Canyx said:


> And two, no one wants inexperienced and ignorant pet owners to go out and get an intense dog like a Dutch shepherd.


I don't mean to hijack this post but I wanted to comment on this. When I take Nova out I tell people that she is a mutt for this exact reason. People see my well behaved dog but don't realize or care about how much time and effort I put into getting her there. In the training club that I am in we had a lady come in and said she wanted a "Max dog" didn't know what the breed was, or anything about it, she just wanted Max. &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56883; The last thing that lady needed was a Malinois.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Canyx said:


> I agree. And I think misrepresentation of breeds in general should be taken seriously. Imagine someone got a big fluffy dog that was goofy and friendly, and was told it was a Caucasian Ovcharka, and they were so proud of their dog and told/showed everyone what their dog was.... And then imagine people thought, "wow, what a wonderfully social and huggable dog, I want a CO!" and they go out and get COs..... I would legitimately be afraid.
> 
> A lot of working dog people feel the same way. In the group I'm in, no one is going to sit by and let someone call their mutt a Dutch shepherd if it clearly isn't. One, because the good lines are very closely guarded and it is still a relatively rare breed. And two, no one wants inexperienced and ignorant pet owners to go out and get an intense dog like a Dutch shepherd.
> 
> I'm really proud to say that my shelter has done away with breed labeling in general. Studies have shown that shelter workers are over 50% wrong in identifying breed (compared to DNA analysis results). Labeling has been shown to prevent dogs, such as those labeled as bully breeds, from being adopted. Coolest result... When a few shelters in the country decided to do away with breed labels in general, not only did bully breed adoptions go up, but adoption numbers in general increased, for all breeds. This is all relevant. Labeling and mislabeling have done a lot of damage. Dogs have been killed over this.


That is amazing, Canyx!


----------

